# Dell gx 240 memory issue



## elcapricho (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is what i have 2001 dell computer need to address the upgrade issue memory up to 4 -10 gigs is this unit capiable of handling alot memory....
will appreciate your keen advice or is this unit altogether to old....I liked the HP computers especially HP dx 9000 i know has only 4 gig memory..your help is needed...

Joe

Home base business


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Max memory for that PC is 4GB and that is more than sufficient.


----------



## elcapricho (Sep 24, 2009)

Tyree here is what I have in the computerlease help me with this issue I really need 4 gigs upgrade to pc..........thanks Joe


here is scan results:
# Maximum Memory Capacity: 1024MB
# Currently Installed Memory: 256MB
# Available Memory Slots: 0
# Total Memory Slots: 2
# Dual Channel Support: No
# CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel
# CPU Family: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz Model 0, Stepping 10
# CPU Speed: 1495 MH


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Frpm what I see from HP for the HP dx 9000. Where did you do the scan?
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/12454-12454-64287-321881-3892085-3892385.html
You can install 2 X 2 GB sticks of DDR2 PC6400 (800MHz) SODIMM RAM in that PC.
SODIMM is Laptop RAM.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

any OEM computer will only support 3.5 GB of RAM (limited by 32 bit OS) unless you go 64 bit, in which case the limit will be 4GB (limited by hardware). Maybe the new core i7 OEM's have gone to 6 GB..i'm not sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

He's working on a Dell Optiplex GX 240 1.5Gig P4, it will only take 512 per slot of PC133 Sdram for a total of 1 gig. 

If this is a business it's time for a PC upgrade.


----------

